# All Twisted Up Ultra Cigar



## John Eldeen

For your viewing and commenting pleasure we have a Ultra Cigar wrapped in a twisted blank the wood is Jackfruit, Monkeypod, and Lychee. Enjoy 
As always comments, questions and critiques are always welcome.


----------



## Larryreitz

Outstanding!  Great workmanship and a lot of it in that one.
Larry


----------



## MRDucks2

Quite nice


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dalecamino

Awesome segmenting and design! Love this.


----------



## Dale Parrott

That's REALLY nice!  Great design...


----------



## leehljp

Excellent job! Excellent!


----------



## magpens

WOW !! . Great looking pen !!

Interesting pattern ! . I think I see how it came about ... laminate a dozen "boards" each about 1/16" thick ... and then slice across ... right ?

The resulting effect is very attractive, and I don't think I have seen that before. ... Creative and well done !!!


----------



## Bob in SF

Beautiful!


----------



## John Eldeen

magpens said:


> WOW !! . Great looking pen !!
> 
> Interesting pattern ! . I think I see how it came about ... laminate a dozen "boards" each about 1/16" thick ... and then slice across ... right ?
> 
> The resulting effect is very attractive, and I don't think I have seen that before. ... Creative and well done !!!


Mal you would be correct. It started with a laminated blank. The layers are .052 inch thick and 15 layers across. Then the slices are .115 inch 43 times. All painstakingly stacked back to gather to make the finished blank.


----------



## Ironwood

Nice work, I like it a lot.


----------



## DrD

Really nice work.  Is everything held together with CA?


----------



## mark james

A dizzy bowl on a pen - way cool.  Well done


----------



## John Eldeen

DrD said:


> Really nice work.  Is everything held together with CA?


No the blank was made using Titebond III alot more working time is just barely enough time to get it all together before it starts to setup.


----------



## John Eldeen

mark james said:


> A dizzy bowl on a pen - way cool.  Well done


Thanks Mark

A dizzy bowl was the inspiration for many for the thing's I turn. It is extremely fun. As with most segmented projects you have a really good idea of what it is going to look like before you start. With the dizzy design it is always kind of a surprise and that for me makes it a little more fun.


----------



## Stevej72

Wow, that is a great looking pen!


----------



## Jim15

Awesome work.


----------



## bsshog40

Great work!


----------



## Dieseldoc

John: front page for sure, great work resulted in outstanding pen.


----------



## wood128

Great segmenting work !! Beautiful wood selection and the result is outstanding . Try one where you reverse the spiral pattern half way. I have made a good number of these spiral segmented blanks. Good to see that other penmakers are making this pattern.


----------



## John Eldeen

wood128 said:


> Great segmenting work !! Beautiful wood selection and the result is outstanding . Try one where you reverse the spiral pattern half way. I have made a good number of these spiral segmented blanks. Good to see that other penmakers are making this pattern.


Joseph thanks for the kind words. 
This is only the second pen I have made with this type of pattern however I have made this pattern for many other things there is tons of variations that can be made to really change the pattern.


----------



## budnder

very cool


----------



## Samsonboy321

Amazing pen. Great design and finish.


----------



## dylskee

That's absolutely beautiful, wow! Very nice job indeed, the craftsmanship is outstanding to say the least!


----------



## John Eldeen

dylskee said:


> That's absolutely beautiful, wow! Very nice job indeed, the craftsmanship is outstanding to say the least!


Thank you for kind words


----------



## wolf creek knives

Nice looking pen and the kit fits it very well. Good Job!


----------



## SteveJ

Nicely done!


----------



## John Eldeen

wolf creek knives said:


> Nice looking pen and the kit fits it very well. Good Job!


I do like the Ultra cigar. I try to keep regular cigar kits and ultra kits on hand because they use the same tubes and bushings. That way when I finish the turning I can decide what kit looks best with the blank.


----------



## JonathanF1968

Okay, maybe I will never try segmenting, because if this is where it can lead, I would wind up in a mental asylum.... 

(Really gorgeous work!)


----------



## John Eldeen

JonathanF1968 said:


> Okay, maybe I will never try segmenting, because if this is where it can lead, I would wind up in a mental asylum....
> 
> (Really gorgeous work!)


This is definitely where it can lead. Though this looks like it might be daunting it is far easier than it appears. Being a fairly inpatient person I surprisingly find segmenting blanks to be almost therapeutic. At least that is what I tell myself I also might be a masochist.


----------



## Dieseldoc

Today I got a chance to see and feel the twister, for sure the photo doesn't do thus master piece justice.

 Mr John has raised the bar in segmenting pen making. As for all the segmented pen makers I'm sure you would agree. Great work John.


----------



## John Eldeen

Dieseldoc said:


> Today I got a chance to see and feel the twister, for sure the photo doesn't do thus master piece justice.
> 
> Mr John has raised the bar in segmenting pen making. As for all the segmented pen makers I'm sure you would agree. Great work John.


Thanks for the kind words Charlie and I enjoyed your visit to my little slice of paradise today.


----------

